# JM Boswell's Pipes, Chambersburg PA



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone been there? Im headed down that way for work between the holidays nd it looks like a place worth stopping at, anyone from the area got any further suggestions?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Very cool, it sounds like the Boswell shop is a very friendly one to visit. I would like to know if you make the stop, if he keeps very many pipes in shop for sale. I had been trying for 2-3 months to buy a Boswell from his web page. They must sell fast on there, because when I look 95% of them are sold, but they are different pipes than last time and the page is being updated.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

There are a few folks on this site that have an awful lot of his pipes. I keep my eye on his page too but I'm not fast enough.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've seen on another site that they frequently recommend to get one of his pipes when you're starting out, and that they cost about $50. Every time I've been on the site, the pipes are $250. Does anybody know if they actually sell cheaper pipes than what's on the website?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> There are a few folks on this site that have an awful lot of his pipes. I keep my eye on his page too but I'm not fast enough.


yep, there are some ppl who have been to his shop many a time. namely alpedhuez55.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

ultramag said:


> Very cool, it sounds like the Boswell shop is a very friendly one to visit. I would like to know if you make the stop, if he keeps very many pipes in shop for sale. I had been trying for 2-3 months to buy a Boswell from his web page. They must sell fast on there, because when I look 95% of them are sold, but they are different pipes than last time and the page is being updated.


Ultra, I purchased a Boswell pipe and what I did was find one on the site I liked and had him make one for me. It didn't take too long and I got exactly what I wanted.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I have three pipes made by Boswell and they are all great smokers, and all in the fifty dollar range. I higly recomend trying them, and their hand blended tobacco's are pretty good also.:tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

sacmore21 said:


> I've seen on another site that they frequently recommend to get one of his pipes when you're starting out, and that they cost about $50. Every time I've been on the site, the pipes are $250. Does anybody know if they actually sell cheaper pipes than what's on the website?


Before Boswell had his own site his pipes were sold at premierpipes.com. I remember that all the pipes then cost 49.99 plus shipping.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Here is a post I made about my visit to Boswell's in January:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56765

I also was there last month. I need to take pictures of the two pipes I bought, and smoke them for that matter!!!!

It is worth a trip. He has a lot more pipes on display than he will have on his website. I would suggest to try to give yourself a couple of hours. Smoke a bowl or a cigar while you are there. The Boswells are great people.


----------



## icculus1946 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a Boswell Hefty Ridge (134g) that is a phenomenal smoker, maybe my best. I am also a big fan of his Northwoods blend- Latakia lovers should check this one out.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I ended up buying one of the $50 pipes when I was there. They said it takes roughly 1 hour for each pipe they list on the website and as such they dont list many $50 pipes on the website, your best bet is to probably just call and order one that way.

I agree, the Boswell's are great people truely one of a kind


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Sancho said:


> I ended up buying one of the $50 pipes when I was there. They said it takes roughly 1 hour for each pipe they list on the website and as such they dont list many $50 pipes on the website, your best bet is to probably just call and order one that way.
> 
> I agree, the Boswell's are great people truely one of a kind


They listed a bunch of the $50 pipes today on page 2......I got D (http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Page 2/Pipe2.html). Still some available.....


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Im pretty sure I held that pipe when I was there, its a nice little guy and very light in the hand. Nice Choice!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I just got this beauty in today. smokes great right from the start thanks to the bowl coating. Had some questions about the bowl coating and got an immediate e-mail from Gail, JM Boswells wife, offering to have him call to aswere them. Now that is customer service. Pipe came with pipe tool, cleaners, and two of their tobacco samples. I have been smoking "sweet tea" all day a very mild sweet citrus flavoring to me. There were several $49.99 pipes on the site but they go really fast.

http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Page 2/Pipe12.html


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

The Boswells and their products are a class act. I can only recommend them very highly!

Till


----------

